# Zen and Motorcycle Maintenance



## modified7 (Feb 10, 2007)

My reading time is typically alloted for when I am at work, on one of my two jobs.....it takes longer but has allowed for some good reading.
Today I started Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance...... so far I think I'm going to like it........I'm expecting great things.
Any of you read it?


----------



## wmd (Feb 10, 2007)

I have made a mental note to read it since I have heard so many people mention it. When it has been mentioned no one says what it is about though...

what _is_ it about?


----------



## jlcjrbal (Feb 15, 2007)

I have read it once but it was quite a while back. It was good although I still know nothing about motorcycle repair


----------



## stripes (Mar 5, 2007)

the book isn't so much _about_ motorcycle repair - it uses motorcycle repair almost by example, as a device by which to approach the idea of Zen. I knew nothing about it, and I still know nothing about it, and maybe understanding something about motorcycles or cars or machines in general would have given me a keener insight into the book, but I still found it moving, enlightening and unique.


----------



## zebedee (Mar 12, 2007)

I read it years ago and it made a huge impression on me at the time, left me feeling spiritually uplifted in a non God bothering way.

I wonder if it seems culturally dated now, IIRC, it was a book very much of it's time. I shall have to dig my copy out sometime.


----------



## Salad (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm reading that book right now actually. It's really interesting. I'm not into motorcycles, but I find it quite nifty that most of his philosophical rants he always ties into motorcycling. Very cool book. I also like that line from it- 'Truth knocks on your door, but you say 'Go away, I'm looking for truth' ' (paraphrase)


----------



## lythande (Apr 17, 2007)

I read that in high school (recommended from a friend).  I remember at that time I thought it was well above average.  Re-read again a couple years ago,  nothing special stuck out this time.  I think zebedee might have a point about being culturally deflated


----------

